# Repashy Supermin



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Is anyone using supermin along with calcium + icb? If so how do you like the supermin?


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

calcium + ICB has most of the vites that supermin does (it's an "all in one" supplement).... i think both contain retinol if I remember right, so you should be careful with the vitamin A dosage (I'm sure Ed can clarify with that as all I know about vit. A toxicity comes from him lol). 

if you want to use repashy supps, use their Super Cal along with supermin, instead of calc+ICB.... or just the calc+ICB and not the supermin. 

personally, I rotate reptical, herptivite, and calc+ICB.. it has done me well so far.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I follow the same regiment as most probably do.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Given that many of the anurans kept in captivity show signs of vitamin A deficiency.. I suspect that as long as you are following a reasonable dusting regimen you are not going to see it using more than one Repashy product as part of the rotation. 

Ed


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. That is what i was thinking. It would only make it into the schedule every ten days or so.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Ed said:


> Given that many of the anurans kept in captivity show signs of vitamin A deficiency.. I suspect that as long as you are following a reasonable dusting regimen you are not going to see it using more than one Repashy product as part of the rotation.
> 
> Ed


would this still be the case if using solely the calc + icb and supermin? that's what I took from post 1, not sure if OP meant it that way


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

gtclipse01 said:


> would this still be the case if using solely the calc + icb and supermin? that's what I took from post 1, not sure if OP meant it that way


Yep. I don't think the levels are of any concern unless you start doing something crazy with it like feeding it to the insects and then dusting them with it... 

Ed


----------



## gillenws (Jul 13, 2009)

so if one were to use only the "all in one" repashy supplement, would it be better to dust every other feeding instead of every feeding? or if feeding every other day would it be ok to dust every time?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

gillenws said:


> so if one were to use only the "all in one" repashy supplement, would it be better to dust every other feeding instead of every feeding? or if feeding every other day would it be ok to dust every time?


I'm sure this would depend on the animals in question, and the actual uptake of the supplements. For example, shy frogs will probably ingest less supplement material, because they wont be hunting the flies for some time after the cage has been opened, and the flies may clean most of the powder off.


----------



## gillenws (Jul 13, 2009)

in that case, my imis are relatively shy, so i guess i could dust for them every time... but most of my other frogs are pretty bold and come to eat immediately, so you'd say every other time for them? even if feeding every other day to begin with?


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

My rotation is Calcium+ICB one day, Supermin the next day, and back again. No poisoned/ill frogs yet and all of my adult frogs are breeding like crazy frogs.


----------

